# Rubbish Bin!



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We used our new (to us) Rapido 986M this weekend. Really enjoyed it, but only one very small problem. Where do we put the rubbish bin? It won't fit on the door, there isn't really room on the side as you come in the door. Any suggestions gratefully received, please !!

Val


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we sell a grey door bin which is designed for mounting on the back of doors that might be suited ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

This question comes up quite regularly and a previous thread on this topic was http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107486-.html

Our bin was from Lakeland but I'm not sure they sell it anymore, though it is available from here.

photo of it in situ below.

Kev


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have one of those plastic stick on teatowel holders that have the cut out V shape in them. Tie a knot in a carrier bag handle and push it into the tea towel holder. Easy and durt cheap.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We use a carrier bag hanging from a stick on hook at the end of the kitchen unit, so it's in the right place when preparing dinner and for getting rid of the bits after dinner. If there's anything smelly in it, like fish, then it gets tied up and hung on the back of MH if we can't get bin it immediately.

Denise


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have 2 x upside down stick on hooks on the inside of our truma heater cupboard door.
Open the door and hang both handles of the bag over the hooks and shut the door.
When you remove the bag theres no ugly hooks on view.

Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated.

We have checked and we are unable to fit it inside any door!

I think the only place it could go is on the side of the seat as you have done, Kev. Will try there, but also look at other suggestions.

Val


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Our waste bin is a little square one from the £ shop. It sits on the shower floor until we need a shower and then it stands on the entry mat. 

bigfrank3


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I`ll park next to you Val, and you can use my bin.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you Rob. Is that my reward for cooking your meals!!!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> This question comes up quite regularly and a previous thread on this topic was http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107486-.html
> 
> Our bin was from Lakeland but I'm not sure they sell it anymore, though it is available from here.
> 
> ...


Difficult to judge from the photo, but what are the dimensions of the bin please?

Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's the size of a supermarket bag!

Hold on....

Maximum dimensions 40cm wide x 13cm front to back, 27cm deep. There is a bit of a flange around the top so inside is about 36x12 and it tapers with depth.

We have it held in place with some self adhesive velcro tabs.

Kev


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, for the moment we've used your idea, big Frank, and it worked ok, though we were only away fro five days. Thanks to all for your suggestions.

Val


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Thii will cause a spark .............YOU don,t need a bin,PARK NEXT TO A HYMER ..when they open their door just through it in......sorry Hymerians,just could,nt resist the banter...


----------

